# Hey!



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Well, if you ride park. 

& after 2 days you wanna do jumps & rails, confused or not, sounds like your doin' fine.

Just read & ride

TT


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

Cool.
How old are you? 20? 
Just wondering


----------



## Miles (Jan 9, 2013)

19, turn 20 in august. ^_^

and I'm actually getting ready right now to head out for the day at the park.
should only hit -27 to -32 out there, So hopefully gonna spend some actual time in the terrain park. for some reason I sketch out with how flexible my board is and if I should really trust it on a rail D:


----------

